# Do rats attract mice?



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

Do rats attract mice ? We have my sisters rats for the summer--- she traveled with them all the way from Cali. We fell in love with them, and we are getting our own at the end of Sept, I was just wondering because I just saw a mouse today in the kitchen, and heard at work that they attract mice is that correct? I mean it doesn't change the fact that we are getting four two in sept and two in nov.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Shouldn't think so. Rats will kill and eat mice.

Food and shelter attracts mice.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

Thats what I though too---- I didn't think that they would attract mice. Some people just don't know too much about pet rats--- and get scared. When I showed pictures at work two people said they were nasty and ucky. I was like no they arn't they are adorable, loveable, and my sisters really like to cuddle.. Theres a car where I live that has a liscense plate holder that says my pet rat is smarter than your fifth grader.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

The only reason I can think of that mice would be attracted is if there was rat food left out or spilled around the cage, but like Forensic said... rats will kill and eat mice, and I'm sure mice know that, so I would think it's unlikely!


----------

